# What equipment



## PettyD (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi

I am a newbie and looking at having a go.

What equipment should I buy/do I need?

I do not mind spending a little as long as the total tally doesn't end up crazy but I certainly don't believe that cheap is a good buy.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi. Is it for brewed coffee (drip, French press, etc) or espresso/milk based drinks?

Also, stating your budget would be great.


----------

